# Behavior change



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Last evening i cleaned out my 120 G RBP Tank. After a couple of hours I noticed that my two larger RB's were acting really wiered!

They were turning in one place. Almost like they weere trying to do a 69!









Are they trying to mate? If they do lay eggs how would i take the egs or the fry out of the tank?

The tank is slightly over populkated at the moment.

Davo


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

piranhas like to breed after water changes for reasons such as, fresh water, and tank maintenance is now completed and now giving them the opportunity to build a nest and lay the eggs on the gravel surface. eggs are simply removed by syphoning them out of the breeding tank into a large pail of water from the breeding tank. a gravel vac works fine just remove it from the plastic tube.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks A lot mate


----------

